# Looking for a good white fish recipe



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok.....I hate fish.
Love shell fish, hate fin fish.
BUT

I want to try it again.
I am looking for a recipe, baked white fish...butter...nothing crazy.
Lookin' for a fish that is not....fishy.

Can you help??


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

If the fish smells fishy, don't buy it! Fresh fish doesn't smell "fishy."
Tilapia is very mild, so is halibut. Stay away from salmon, which is oily, as it will smell more fishy to you.
BUT... my daughter, who won't eat mild, white fish, loves salmon! Go figure.

My favorite way to eat fish is broiled by spraying with butter flavored Pam and the top side totally coated with Italian herbs & garlic, and cook until done. My husband puts it on alum. foil (spray the foil first) and puts it on the grill so the house doesn't get stinky.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ditto the tilapia suggestion. So mild, it's almost bland.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Ditto the tilapia suggestion. So mild, it's almost bland.


But, it's great dipped in melted butter as one would with lobster.

(But then, everything would taste great dipped in melted butter!) :happy2:


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi, Laura Zone 5
Baked Fish in Almond Buttered Sauce
I'm not sure of what fish you guys get over three, but here my bake Rock Ling recipes 

I slice up a large onion and place in a baking tray place the large ling fillet on the slices now season the fish with pepper & salt and a little garlic if you like, now smear a thick layer of butter over the fish and cover with slivered almonds and bake in hot oven for 15 minutes bast once with the melted butter and serve with green beans and mash potatoes and glazed carrots. And serve the fish on the cooked onions and pour some of the Almonds & Butter sauce over the fish. Enjoy MM


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Pink or red grouper does not taste like fish -- it tastes like chicken. Very firm. 

Sole is very fishy tasting, but not in a nice oily-fishy way like salmon or mackeral. 

Personally, I like a fishy fish.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

mahi mahi is excellent and not your typical white fish. It has a much heavier texture, almost like chicken. I prefer to grill or broil it with just a bit of Tony's creole seasoning on it. GOOD salmon is hard to find. That nasty vacuumed packed stuff is inedible. Also, in my experience the "tail end" on a big fish is fishier. Look for nice big filets from the front.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Creole Baked Fish

Excellent for catfishor tilapia.

1/2 onion, chopped small
1/2 bell pepper, chopped small
1 rib celery, chopped fine
1 clove garlic, chopped fine or crushed
1 15 oz can diced tomatoes or crushed tomatoes (pint jar of home-canned)
worcestershire sauce
cayenne pepper, salt and pepper to taste
4-6 fish filets

Saute the onion, celery, pepper, garlic in butter or olive oil until slightly softened. Turn off heat, stir in tomatoes with their juice, around 1 tablespoon of wooster, cayenne, salt and pepper to taste. Oil a baking dish and place fish filets in dish, then spread the vegetable mixture over all. Bake uncovered at 375 until fish flakes, this depends on thickness of fish. Check after 15 minutes and every few minutes thereafter. This will make the fish moist and very, very flavorful. Excellent with rice, you can put the extra "sauce" over the rice.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Jalapeno Garlic Tilapia* by Johnny Carino's

Ingredients 
o	2 (4 ounce) tilapia fillets 
o	Â½ cup white flour 
o	2 ounces melted margarine 
o	1 teaspoon chopped garlic 
o	Â¼ cup diced jalapenos 
o	1 cup chopped de-stemmed spinach 
o	1 pinch salt 
o	1 pinch pepper 
o	1 pinch garlic salt 
o	4 ounces heavy cream 
o	Â¼ cup lemon butter 
o	5 ounces angel hair pasta 
o	1 teaspoon fresh parsley 
o	1&#8260;8; cup diced roma tomatoes 

Directions
1.	Dredge the tilapia filets in the flour, and add them with the melted margarine and garlic to a medium temperature sautÃ© pan. 
2.	Once the tilapia has finished cooking on one side, flip them over and add the jalapenos, spinach, salt, pepper, and garlic salt. 
3.	Prepare the angel hair in boiling water, and allow it to cook for 3 to 4 minutes depending on the temperature of the water. 
4.	As the filets begin to flake, add the heavy cream, and bring it to a slight boil. 
5.	Once the cream begins to boil, remove the pan from the fire and reduce the lemon butter into the sauce. 
6.	Place the pasta in a bowl, and pour the fish with the sauce over the pasta. 
7.	Garnish with fresh roma tomatoes and parsley.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh my, healthy or not, that sounds yummy, lol! The almond butter sauce sounds good too, but then I usually love all of Mick's recipes. The creole fish sounds good too.

See, that's my problem, I never buy tilapia because it's so bland it doesn't even taste like fish to me...maybe I just need to dress it up to make it more tasty, ha!


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Mock lobster

Halibut fish 
cut into chunks about an inch cube
1 gallon water
1 cup ---yes cup of salt
2 cups sugar

add salt and sugar to the water to disolve
boil and bring it down to a shade bit lower than a boil
add your cut up fish 
stir. and wait for the fish to float to the top

serve as you like to have lobster. 

other white fish are use too. One that comes to mind is monk fish.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I make a Tilapia with a Lemon Caper Cream Sauce.

Dredge the Tilapia filets in seasoned flour (a bit of salt & pepper). Fry the fish in butter until golden brown on both sides. Remove from the pan and set aside.

Pour about a cup of heavy cream in the same pan that you just cooked the fish in. Boil and reduce until thickened. Add a couple tablespoons of capers into the cream sauce and a generous squeeze of fresh lemon juice. Taste the sauce and add more lemon juice if needed.

Pour over the Tilapia and enjoy!!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

We eat a lot of Cod here and use Mr. Food's recipe for batter from his onion ring recipe. Better than Long John Silvers!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Dry off filets
Dip in sour cream and chive mixture
dip in flour mixed with a very small amount of cornmeal and salt and pepper
dip again in sour cream and chive mixture
dip again in the flour mixture
sizzle in a little oil in a pan, browning slightly on each side
serve with a bowl of sour cream and chives

Eastern shore of Maryland favorite


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Wrap your fillets in foil with a dab of real butter and some sprigs of fresh herb. I use chives, basil, and thyme.

The thyme plant was just labeled "thyme" but it smells like lemons, so it's not regular thyme.

Bake until the fish is done through, or put it on the barbecue until the fish is done.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Simple Shrimp and Fish Soup 007 by sock shot, on Flickr
If a simple fish soup/chowder appeals to you here's a shrimp and tilapia soup I make. The basics are potato, carrot, onion, celery, green onion, a handful of frozen peas, some easy peel shrimp and about 8 ounces of tilapia. You can use chicken broth or water for the liquid. 

Saute the onion, celery and carrot in one tablespoon of light olive oil until slightly soft. Add the broth or water and potato. Cook until the potato is tender. Add the fish, shrimp, peas and diced green onion. Cook an additional 5 minutes.
Season to taste with salt and peppr, and I like to add a pinch of turmeric. (That's what gives the soup a slight yellow gold color).It goes well with seafood. 

This tastes good without the shrimp, too.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

stirfamily said:


> We eat a lot of Cod here and use Mr. Food's recipe for batter from his onion ring recipe. Better than Long John Silvers!


I second the Cod for someone who doesn't like fish. Buy the best quality piece of fish.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

What I do for baked Cod, Talapia...any white fish, basically....spray/grease large piece alum foil. Place fish on foil. Then on the fish, pile/place your choice of topping:
sliced onions
sliced fresh oranges, grapefruit, or limes (peal removed)
canned (choices above)
butter & garlic
Sliced thin apples, pears
lightly spread BBQ sauce, or picante sauce, or salsa
Nice heavy layer of fruit cocktail straight from the can
Bring foil around fish leaving plenty of room at top for steam and crimp edges of foil. Place in oven @ about 425 until done.

Mon


----------

